# Twisp Cirrus AIO



## Rob Fisher

Twisp very kindly sent me thier latest creation while I was away in Paris and I finally got around to testing this neat little tube mod! It's a direct lung device and comes with a 0.5Ω coil that does a pretty fine job of producing flavour and clouds!

It has adjustable airflow and top fill... it's also child proof.





Twisp are really upping thier game and I'm starting to see Twisp being sold in Vape Shops and I think that's a really good idea! I must say the flavour and the vapour production is impressive for a very small device! It's going to be interesting to see how the battery lasts.



I have tested a few starter kits of late and the Twisp Cue is a really good device and the Cirrus looks to be another quality product from Twisp. I have to say that Twisp employing a REAL VAPER in thier research and development arm is paying handsome dividends!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mida Khan

How is the tank? Any leaks yet?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisp are really upping thier game and I'm starting to see Twisp being sold in Vape Shops !



Interestingly enough - I saw Twisp in a Clicks in Pinelands yesterday




Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing your findings here @Rob Fisher 
Looks like a good starter device. Wonder how it compares to the iJust S


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mida Khan said:


> How is the tank? Any leaks yet?



So far so good... left it full overnight and no leaking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your findings here @Rob Fisher
> Looks like a good starter device. Wonder how it compares to the iJust S



It's way smaller than the iJust S and it performs really well for it's size..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Interestingly enough - I saw Twisp in a Clicks in Pinelands yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And they are on sale in Dischems.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wikus

CMMACKEM said:


> And they are on sale in Dischems.


Can use my ebucks to buy my twisp pods win win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tested a few starter kits of late and the Twisp Cue is a really good device and the Cirrus looks to be another quality product from Twisp. I have to say that Twisp employing a REAL VAPER in thier research and development arm is paying handsome dividends!



Just some clarity here Oom @Rob Fisher , it is a team of designers lead by a very passionate Mic Lazzari. We would really like you to come and visit us here in the Cape!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> Just some clarity here Oom @Rob Fisher , it is a team of designers lead by a very passionate Mic Lazzari. We would really like you to come and visit us here in the Cape!!!



Consider it a date when I'm next in the Cape @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

